# 662's



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My 3 662's, cleaned and somewhat polished.. My hands don't want to work very well anymore, so my polish job isn't very good...These are heavy cars, and Gilbert eventually figured that out, and went to the plastic version. The worst problem I ever had with them is that some of them wanted to short out on the skirt in a curve






, if the coupler assembly was not adjusted correctly.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You did a great job! I would be proud to call them my own. Are they going on a layout? What engine will you use to pull them?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got a 302 pulling 3 aluminum cars, and then I have a 290 pulling 2 aluminum cars. I've got a 293 pulling 5 plastic plastic cars, and then there's a small freight. And then I have some packed away, and some on the wall. I try to keep ahead of Don, Nuttinbut flyer, but he surpassed me last week with a major purchase.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed he keeps buying more and more of the aluminum cars. I am not in that competition, I only have four aluminum cars, one of each. I do have a set of four link coupler 600 series passenger cars and a set of the 500 series silver cars including the observation.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Got another...660 and 661 and a nice 962 chrome plastic one.....

Not pertaining to this posting, but also have another 314AW coming, this one with the cast trailing truck.

Gotta slow down....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Got another...660 and 661 and a nice 962 chrome plastic one.....
> 
> Not pertaining to this posting, but also have another 314AW coming, this one with the cast trailing truck.
> 
> Gotta slow down....


You're a junkie!!! We must have an intervention!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG, we certainly do....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I fail to see how it would be possible to have too many trains.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Got another...660 and 661 and a nice 962 chrome plastic one.....
> 
> Not pertaining to this posting, but also have another 314AW coming, this one with the cast trailing truck.
> 
> Gotta slow down....


Don,
Don't tell us you found another bargain 314 AW, If you did, I need to send you shopping for me.
Looking forward to seeing pics.
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually, I did...on eBay for $156 and change. Just got it yesterday in the mail. Will post photos shortly....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job, I just checked it out in the sold listing, it looks pretty nice from what I can tell in those photos.

I missed that one entirely, along with the other one that the same seller had that closed the same day for the $105.

Guess I better get my glasses checked, LOL. I actually skipped them because they didn't have the whistle controller, I think I better change my shopping priorities.

Thanks,
George


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is definitely easier to buy the engine separate, especially if it is a die cast trailing truck version.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A group of us on an American Flyer Facebook Page have discovered that the original controller does not work that well. Tom Barker, one of the members and a Flyer enthusiast, designed a new controller with simple electronics parts that works great. Cost to build is about $20. I have all the parts to make this controller -- another winter project, if I can stop going to train shows long enough...LOL


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In my opinion the original controller for the 314AW is for collectibility value. There are better ways to operate the whistle with modern electronics.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> My 3 662's, cleaned and somewhat polished.. My hands don't want to work very well anymore, so my polish job isn't very good...


Save your hands and fingers from doing it?
There are ways to give them a power buffing.
Even a dremel has buffing pads. There are ways you know?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Save your hands and fingers from doing it?
> There are ways to give them a power buffing.
> Even a dremel has buffing pads. There are ways you know?


Yep, I have the polishing pads for my dremel, but I like to hand polish some things. Old school, ya know??


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> A group of us on an American Flyer Facebook Page have discovered that the original controller does not work that well. Tom Barker, one of the members and a Flyer enthusiast, designed a new controller with simple electronics parts that works great. Cost to build is about $20. I have all the parts to make this controller -- another winter project, if I can stop going to train shows long enough...LOL


Nuttin,
Ok, I am renewing my search for a 314 and not worrying about the Whistle Control. I knew there was a parts list to build your own controller out there somewhere, I will have to go look for it again.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can forward the instructions to you once I remember where I have it stored...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
Thank you that would be great.

George


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here it is....unfortunately many of the Radio Shack Stores have since closed. But comparable parts can be found via online Electronics Supply. I suggest Parts Express as being rather reasonable in cost, inventory and quick service.


----------

